
Researchers find another vulnerability inside Intel CPUs - thrwaway69
https://www.techpowerup.com/264535/researchers-find-unfixable-vulnerability-inside-intel-cpus
======
notlukesky
Remote exploitation is not possible. So that should be reassuring to most
people. If you are a high profile target then they need physical access to
your device. But then they would have already bugged your clothes, pens and
bags etc...

~~~
zelphirkalt
Until it suddenly becomes remotely exploitable, due to that other
vulnerability, that they will discover in a few months … I did not read the
article, but with all the vulnerabilities being discovered in recent years,
this sure feels like a house of cards, collapsing on the heads of consumers.

